# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  BRIAN, insurance comparison robot and Herberts, his helper bots, Confused.com, Cardiff, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - Confused.com

facebook.com/BRIANtheRobot

twitter.com/briantherobot

----------


## Airicist

Olympic sprinter Adam Gemili loses race against robot 

 Published on Jun 4, 2013




> Olympic sprinter Adam Gemili has lost his first race of the season against a robot called Brian. The challenge came about after the pair disagreed on Twitter about who was the fastest runner. Although it is unlikely Adam expected his opponent to turn up on wheels and a track to match.

----------

